# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Service PHILIPS

## ggr

Μηπως ξερει κανεις που βρισκεται το service της PHILIPS; Το κτιριο που στεγαζοταν στον Ταυρο το εχουν γκρεμισει εδω και 1 χρονο περιπου.

----------


## aeonios

Πάρε τους ένα τηλ στο 0800 3122 1280 .....!

----------


## kostas_a22

SOUND and VISION
Σινιόσογλου 5 & Φιλικής Εταιρείας Ν. Ιωνία
Τηλ.:210 2725250

----------

